# Question on raccoon size



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

There is a raccoon at my work who is raiding the dumpster so I know it's well fed. One worker saw it and said it was about 4' tall standing on hind legs. no one else has been able to see it except the tail as it goes down a storm drain, can you tell the size by how long the tail is? best we've been able to calculate its about 18-24" . We tried to get it on a hunting cam but someone cut the cable we used to secure it to the wall.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't care who you are, but there is no 4' tall beaver. Here is a pic of a 36.66 lb ****. I am 6' tall for reference.


----------

